# Milton-'35 Shelby Motorbike



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2018)

So I bought this bike from our illustrious CABE owner just because I really like the early balloon tire motorbikes and I could see the cool factor which the seat lent to this one. The bike had been house painted over what was left of the original blue and white so no saving any original paint. I am patina restoring this bike and will make it kinda crusty to match the bars, seat, and other parts. I also added the bell and headlight. The tail light was originally generator driven but I'm mounting a switch inside the tank to power it off batteries. So here is what I started with...



 

 

 

 

 

 

So the bike is badged as a Western Flyer and after checking around couldn't find anyone to do it the way I wanted so I generated my design based off period advertisement, got the frisket paper, exacto knife, and made my own stencils. I then trimmed the design in gold using a Sharpie paint marker which I'm also using to pinstripe the darts. The beauty of a patina restore, besides saving a butt load of money on chrome and cad, is minor blemishes are ok because I can use them as part of the distressing or make them go away with some well placed 'wear'.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 28, 2018)

Looking good Shawn, keep the pics coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (May 28, 2018)

Dude if you did those pinstripes with a sharpie, you sold me they look amazing! I want to add some distressed pinstripes to another bike of mine and that right there is the answer, thanks for that, and just so you know I save a lot of your pics and screenshot them on my phone for reference, hope you don't mind  can't wait to see this one together

Aaron


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Finished it up this past week. Still a work in progress to get the patina where I want it though. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 4, 2018)

That looks great, Shawn!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 4, 2018)

Very cool Shawn! Looks awesome!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice work with the patina


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really good.  Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2018)

Great distressing job!!!
Wish you had bought my bike, $600 shipped but with painted fenders.


----------

